# Ambulnz?



## anonymoose (Oct 4, 2017)

So someone from the ambulance agency "Ambulnz" talked to my EMT class recently. They claimed that EMT's started at $14/hr, as well as a $280 bonus (!) if you complete at least 6 calls during your shift (and additional bonuses for any calls above the required 6). So with these numbers, depending on the shift length and number of calls, EMTs would probably make around $30-$35 / hr.

This sounded like a scam to me, and after doing a bit of research, it seems that they are most likely full of it. I saw a few other threads on this site talking about how they advertised the ridiculously high wages, but didn't deliver. Does anyone have any experience working for this agency? If this is a scam, I don't see how advertising something like that could even be legal.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 4, 2017)

anonymoose said:


> So someone from the ambulance agency "Ambulnz" talked to my EMT class recently. They claimed that EMT's started at $14/hr, as well as a $280 bonus (!) if you complete at least 6 calls during your shift (and additional bonuses for any calls above the required 6). So with these numbers, depending on the shift length and number of calls, EMTs would probably make around $30-$35 / hr.
> 
> This sounded like a scam to me, and after doing a bit of research, it seems that they are most likely full of it. I saw a few other threads on this site talking about how they advertised the ridiculously high wages, but didn't deliver. Does anyone have any experience working for this agency? If this is a scam, I don't see how advertising something like that could even be legal.


With out re opening a jar of worms from previous threads, from personal experience of persons ive spoken to they do fail to deliver.  I'm sure somebody will eventually pipe up.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymoose (Oct 4, 2017)

Ok, good to know. The thing I really found the strangest was how specific it was though. Not a vague "You'll make 50k-70k per year", like I saw in most previous threads about them, but actually saying exactly "$280 extra per shift after 6 calls".


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 4, 2017)

anonymoose said:


> Ok, good to know. The thing I really found the strangest was how specific it was though. Not a vague "You'll make 50k-70k per year", like I saw in most previous threads about them, but actually saying exactly "$280 extra per shift after 6 calls".


Here's one thing to be curious about.  How are they managing to pay the bills and offer absurd amounts of cash in comparison to their larger more historic competition such as cole schaefer thats been around since the 40s?
Kind of raises some eyebrows.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 5, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Here's one thing to be curious about.  How are they managing to pay the bills and offer absurd amounts of cash in comparison to their larger more historic competition such as cole schaefer thats been around since the 40s?
> Kind of raises some eyebrows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Fixed that for you. I normally don't fix stuff like this but today I thought it was appropriate. You're welcome. Back to the discussion.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 5, 2017)

Akulahawk said:


> Fixed that for you. I normally don't fix stuff like this but today I thought it was appropriate. You're welcome. Back to the discussion.


Thanks! It wouldn't let me edit it 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 5, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Thanks! It wouldn't let me edit it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Regular members have a short amount of time to edit... Carry on!


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 5, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> With out re opening a jar of worms from previous threads



Here we go... again...


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 5, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Here we go... again...


Well atleast trying to keep it kosher.  As I stated again and again from those I know and have spoken to they didn't have the best experiences or all to well to say.  To each their own.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (Oct 5, 2017)

Not sure about EMT, but I know a couple of people that work there as medics and I’ve been told they make 30/hour on 12 hour shifts. That’s pretty good money considering OT.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 16, 2017)

So did anyone get a hold of that compensation model yet??


----------



## Jeremy Worthen (Mar 12, 2018)

As advertised, EMTs make $14/hour base but they get a call bonus of $40 per call after 6. Some of these kids are running 8,9,10 calls in 10 hours so do the math. Medics make $30/ hour based on experience. Somewhere around $25 without. Like everywhere else, there have been growing pains and I've learned that if you look hard enough, you'll find stuff you don't like at every company. They do a good job keeping you busy and they do have some pretty cool stand by type stuff. Management really tries hard to make you feel appreciated as well. It's not 911 so there will always be those minimum wage haters.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 12, 2018)

And here I thought this thread was over. I guess I was naïve with my thoughts.


----------



## looker (Mar 16, 2018)

Jeremy Worthen said:


> As advertised, EMTs make $14/hour base but they get a call bonus of $40 per call after 6. Some of these kids are running 8,9,10 calls in 10 hours so do the math. Medics make $30/ hour based on experience. Somewhere around $25 without. Like everywhere else, there have been growing pains and I've learned that if you look hard enough, you'll find stuff you don't like at every company. They do a good job keeping you busy and they do have some pretty cool stand by type stuff. Management really tries hard to make you feel appreciated as well. It's not 911 so there will always be those minimum wage haters.


Let me guess you are with management? So how many making 50,60, or even 70k a year? ye that is what i thought.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 21, 2018)

No first hand knowledge, however: https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Ambulnz-Reviews-E1335711.htm rates them pretty well but https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-Review-Ambulnz-RVW17549821.htm rates them pretty poorly.  So do many of the following

https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Ambulnz/reviews
https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-Review-Ambulnz-RVW17573235.htm
https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-Review-Ambulnz-RVW13830657.htm
https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-Review-Ambulnz-RVW15423719.htm

and lets not forget all 33 pages of https://emtlife.com/threads/ambulnz-health-llc-los-angeles-county.43574/

Take everything they say with a grain of salt, especially if you read it on the internet, but I can see it working in some cases.  After all, they can give you a $280 bonus if you made the company $1500 for the day.  But I can see some pretty obvious drawbacks:

if they give you bonuses based on how many runs you do, what happens to the crews that are given a long distance transport?  I can do 8 local pysch transports and make $35 an hour, or I can do one LDT that is 2-3 hours each way and make 14.... Plus, your run volume is dictated by the dispatch schedule, not  your desires.  There also seems to be many different locations, (SoCal and NYC) seem to be the most common, so it's possible different dispatch centers do things differently.

They are an IFT company..... so I wouldn't expect anything more than bare bones required equipment, enough to pass a DOH inspection.

I would imagine the $72k a year is a theoretical limit.  In theory, if you did 12 transports a shift, 3-4 days a week, for 52 weeks, you could make $72k a year, including bonuses.  But I can also see factors outside of your control contributing to you making significantly less, despite doing your job to the best of your ability.


----------

